# High or low flange Phil hubs?



## dasams (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm going to build a new rear wheel using a Phil fixed / free hub. Should I order the hub in high or low flange and why? The bike will be used for fixie riding most of the year and then coverted to free for cross season. tia, dave


----------



## oldfixguy (Nov 15, 2009)

dasams,

Phil's are great hubs. A very good choice. I'm not sure what you are looking for in the "why" portion of your question. You provided no detail as to why it's even a question for you. What is your criteria? What are you hoping to learn? What research have you done? If you want more - provide more. Phil's are arguably the best hubs you can buy. Did you know that? Why did you choose Phil? Will another hub be more appropriate? Why? Again, you need to give more information so people can give you information or opinions you can use.


----------



## dasams (Oct 6, 2009)

oldfixguy said:


> I'm not sure what you are looking for in the "why" portion of your question.


I use Phil bottom brackets and had Phil high flange hubs on my first fixie (since sold) and agree about their quality. I was on-line ready to order when I noticed the low flange hubs which got me thinking "what are the trade-offs?". All I can figure is that the high flange may be stronger because the spokes are shorter and angles wider while the low flange are lighter and slightly cheaper. Reliability is more important to me than weight so I'm leaning toward the high flange. If anyone has any thoughts about why they'd prefer one or the other I'd like to hear it. dave


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

High flange hubs, shorter spokes, stiffer wheel is my understanding. Maybe a little less forgiving on the road. True track bikes have traditionally had high flange hubs but for the street, I am no so convinced there are any advantages. But then again not that many disadvantages. 

Me it all comes down to looks. I don't like the look of high flange hubs on bikes on the road. They look out of place. On a track bike they would look great. So with all things seemingly equal, buy what ever you feel looks best. 

Bottom line is their Phil's and you already know and have experienced the quality.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Get them both and try them. Which one works for you? Send me the other. I'll pay the shipping.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I like staring at high flange hubs while having coffee during poser stops. Enjoy your new hub.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*high*



dasams said:


> I'm going to build a new rear wheel using a Phil fixed / free hub. Should I order the hub in high or low flange and why? The bike will be used for fixie riding most of the year and then coverted to free for cross season. tia, dave


There are some physical differences, but pick what you think looks good. I'd go high flange, as they look better (to me). I am biased, though...

https://www.midcalracing.com/mondonico/02/DSC_0034.JPG

https://www.midcalracing.com/mondonico/mondonicopista.htm


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I would assume that it makes for a slightly stronger and stiffer wheel since the spokes are shorter. It will also cut down on wind resistance a bit as well. If you're planning to race track then this would be the hub for you but if you're just riding on the road messing around or commuting then it wont really make a difference to you. Riding on the road with a stiffer wheel would be a bit more uncomfortable and a touch tricky on bumps (note Denis Menchov whipping out in the Giro because of rear disk wheel.)


----------



## oldfixguy (Nov 15, 2009)

dasmas,

Ah, now I see. By the way, when I re-read my post I came across much more stern that I intended. I mean, if you were in front of me I would have come across as inquisitive not as mean and nasty which is how my re-read felt. Again, the difference between the printed and spoken word. I'll be more careful.

So, to the topic. I personally drool over high flange hubs. I love 'em. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If you are a bigger guy - I think "bigger" in the generic bicycling sense is anyone 1 gram over 185 lbs I'd say go high flange. But, I'd also say run a minimum of 28c tires too. That should give you some idea of how this clydesdale rolls and thinks. But, those who seem to know what they are talking about when it comes to wheels tend to say tires and spoke lacing patterns have more to do with qualities that we can actually feel than anything else. I say lace 'em up 36 spoke, 3 cross with 14/15 butted spokes. I'm way off topic. Given the quality of what you are purchasing I think I'd say base your purchase on aesthetics. You are buying the very best. Disappointment really isn't part of this scenario.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

A from Il said:


> Get them both and try them. Which one works for you? Send me the other. I'll pay the shipping.


see his shipping and raise a six pack these


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

If this question is about ascetics then I'd say neither. I have Paul high flange because the quality is just as good but I think they look much better with their window'd design.

http://www.paulcomp.com/highflangerear.html


----------



## dasams (Oct 6, 2009)

Fixed said:


> I am biased, though...


Wow! That's a sweet looking ride you've got there. Love Campy. Congrats, dave


----------



## dasams (Oct 6, 2009)

oldfixguy said:


> I personally drool over high flange hubs. I love 'em... But, I'd also say run a minimum of 28c tires too.


High flang hubs were ordered yesterday. BTW, my first fixie was a converted track bike with skinny tires and it beat the snot out of me on our worn-out roads. The new build will be set-up with canti's and 32mm commuter tires. That'll smooth out the ride. 


oldfixguy said:


> I say lace 'em up 36 spoke, 3 cross with 14/15 butted spokes.


That's the plan as the bike will see ss cross racing next fall! Thanks for your comments, dave


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

high flange for the right fashion statement.


----------



## dasams (Oct 6, 2009)

David Loving said:


> high flange for the right fashion statement.


Here's some pure porn. dave


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

blakcloud said:


> High flange hubs, shorter spokes, stiffer wheel is my understanding. Maybe a little less forgiving on the road. True track bikes have traditionally had high flange hubs but for the street, I am no so convinced there are any advantages. But then again not that many disadvantages.
> 
> Me it all comes down to looks. I don't like the look of high flange hubs on bikes on the road. They look out of place. On a track bike they would look great. So with all things seemingly equal, buy what ever you feel looks best.
> 
> Bottom line is their Phil's and you already know and have experienced the quality.




that was the old skool thinking re: stiffness, but really not much diff... it boils down to looks


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*Aesthetics*



89dk said:


> I have Paul high flange because the quality is just as good but I think they look much better with their window'd design.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

kiwisimon said:


> see his shipping and raise a six pack these


My pair of Chimays will take the pot and the hubs.
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/jpeg.gif


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I love my large flange Phil's with cutout's, suit my 1950's Gillott down to the ground!! I also went C Record large flange on my retro TT bike - love 'em both. Shame you can't get modern large flange road cassette hubs!


----------

